# Knitting in public



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist. 
Knitlady999


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions. Other members seem offended that the public bothers them with questions or comments. I wonder why? 
jinx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What fun!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes i knit in public,i quite enjoy it as you get to meet different people as someone always likes to stop and talk.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Love it!! I always get questions & comments. Ppl are always interested and complimentary. Keep it up! 
I've always thought, as I've sat at events like sports' events and worked away "Gosh, what a waste of time! If everyone were to participate, even just to knit a row and pass it on, I'll bet we could have knit dozens of scarves or hats for a charity in just these few hours we were all together here...."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rkr said:


> Love it!! I always get questions & comments. Ppl are always interested and complimentary. Keep it up!
> I've always thought, as I've sat at events like sports' events and worked away "Gosh, what a waste of time! If everyone were to participate, even just to knit a row and pass it on, I'll bet we could have knit dozens of scarves or hats for a charity in just these few hours we were all together here...."


 :thumbup: Sounds like a great idea!
When the kids were little and Montreal still had a baseball team, they liked to go to the games. They were too young to be sent alone, so I'd sit and knit while they watched the game. (In _my_ opinion, 'watching' baseball is akin to watching grass grow or paint dry.)


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

What I would have given to have my knitting along when I was the guest of our local newspaper editor in his private box at a soccer match in a nearby large city with a major-league team. This was supposed to be a real treat! Final score: 1 - 0. 

I really thought I could have played better; and I have never been on the field. All they did was run from one end of the field to the other. Talk about a waste of time!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

There used to be a nice little yarn shop on the main street of our small town. On Thursday nights in the summer, when there was a street market, we used to take our chairs and knit on the sidewalk in front of the shop. Loads of people would ask about what we were knitting, etc. One night one of the ladies brought a spinning wheel and was spinning yarn. You wouldn't believe the number of men who were interested in that!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,we need to keep up our craft,in the public eyeso it never dies out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rkr said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!! I always get questions & comments. Ppl are always interested and complimentary. Keep it up!
> ...


The past 2 years they had a Stitch and Pitch day for the major leagues - people were encouraged to bring their needlework to the ballpark! 
! agree the publicity for the art is important to help preserve our craft by recruiting new artisans!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I quit smoking six months ago. I wanted to replace the habit of going outside and burning one with something positive. I now bring my knitting and crochet to work and work on it at break time. I also do this while commuting to and from work on the bus. It's a 45 minute commute coming home. I redeem this otherwise wasted time on something positive. I've made quite a few hats for the kids at my local elementary school for the winter. I get a lot done. This would really work well for Christmas knitting. And I do simple projects that I can just tuck in my purse.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I quit smoking six months ago. I wanted to replace the habit of going outside and burning one with something positive. I now bring my knitting and crochet to work and work on it at break time. I also do this while commuting to and from work on the bus. It's a 45 minute commute coming home. I redeem this otherwise wasted time on something positive. I've made quite a few hats for the kids at my local elementary school for the winter. I get a lot done. This would really work well for Christmas knitting. And I do simple projects that I can just tuck in my purse.


In 1966 when I got my first job - assembly line for Emenee Toys - I found myself with either a forty-minute bike ride in rush-hour traffic or a 45-minute bus commute each way. Inclement weather sent me to the bus back then, but sitting doing nothing for an hour and a half a day drove me nuts! So, I got a pattern book for a 99-squares afghan - 49 different patterns worked twice and one to monogram, and began knitting on my commute ... Been knitting in public ever since. Wherever I am, I knit - except in the tub or in bed.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I knit in the cafe when I have a coffee and its amazing how many people ask what I am making. Also little one need to come and have a look.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I take my knitting to meetings so that I can concentrate better - and I always get queries from the curious. As an introvert, this is a great way for me to get involved in conversations as I detest inane chit-chat about the weather!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Knitlady999 said:


> Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> Knitlady999


A group of us, Monday Purlers, get together every Monday at the Mall and knit in a cafe.
We get some odd looks but we also get a lot of interested people, some of whom bring us yarn.
I also knit or crochet on the bus every Friday when I am on my way home from my volunteer job.
Forty five minutes is enough time to crochet a pair of child's slippers and I just need to add the finishing touches when I get home.
More people should get out of their comfort zone and do what they enjoy.
Our Mondays are so full of laughter and flying needles.
I spoke to the cafe owner today and he said he loves to come to work on Mondays because we are there.
I felt really good.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Love all the stories...yes, I too would rather knit in public...I have a knitting group every other Monday...great bunch of wonderful ladies....love the conversation. Would love to move it outside on a nice day on the front lawn of the Town Hall rather than inside.....maybe we will do that next week!!!!! Good idea.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Knitlady999 said:


> Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> Knitlady999


I knit on the train on the way to and from work, and I used to knit between customers when I was selling at car boot sales. I also attend a knit group that meets in a public place a few times a month, and this week we are hoping to get a "knit and natter group" up and running in work.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit on the bus to and from work and sit outside at lunch on good days and knit, if the weather isn't so good I'll either sit in the staff room or lately I've been sitting downstairs in the lending library and knitting just for a change


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

On Sunday mornings, I go to church an hour or more early, to start the coffee and set out goodies for the fellowship time after service, { the big 60 cup pots take quite a while to brew!) And so I have lots of time before service actually starts , so I always bring my knitting , something uncomplicated , and I sit and listen to the worship team practice the mornings songs and knit while the church is filling with friends and loved ones, several stop to say hello, get a hug , and inquire as to what i am making now. I always put it away when service starts, so no one is ever offended by my knitting in church!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Fantastic,we need to keep up our craft,in the public eyeso it never dies out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree


----------



## Island Knitter (Aug 14, 2012)

I have done cross stitch in public (when I did that!) and a friend and I tried to get something going here on Chebeague Island this year for Knit in Public week in June, but started too late. We'll be working on something for next year during the winter. I've also crocheted afghans in public years ago.

Next May, check out http://www.wwkipday.com/ and see if there's an event in your area.

Of course, you can do this any time! LOL


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

One night coming home on the train I always sit in a small carriage, which is the smallest part of the carriage. A lady sat across to my right one row away facing me and my friend Hazel was behind me. The three of us were knitting and we were all talking.

Another night in the same part of the carriage there were eight of us talking about knitting and only two of us crocheting and knitting, we all spoke together about both subjects and I think we drove the men nuts.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I work as a volunteer at a Community Centre and we have a junior dance group, the girls would watch while I sat and knitted and would ask to try it. I purchased some shorter length needles and chose pretty wool from my stash and now there are 14 new little knitters. Yesterday we had a Summer Fair at the centre and their knitted fingerless mitts and bracelets sold very well and the raised funds go towards new dance costumes. We Knitters and Crocheters need to keep the crafts running for future generations, so all of you who knit/crochet in public keep up the good work. Tessa28


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm with you girls. I even knit when I take a walk. I guess what I do is stroll LOL. I hang my little knitting purse like a pocketbook and away I go. Dr.s office, dentist, getting the car serviced, riding during trips, meetings, watching T.V.,etc. I just can't seem to let my hands just do nothing, no matter what else I'm doing.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a market stall and always have my knitting with me to do when things are quiet. It never ceases to amaze me the number of people who stop - both male and female - and comment that you very rarely see anyone knitting anymore. Even younger people stop by for a chat. I have been told I am the ony one at our market who knits and also the only one who is actually doing something productive if there are no customers. I love it.


----------



## Janelise (Jun 16, 2012)

Many years ago ex-husband, 2 very young daughters and I drove from the East Coast of Australia across the very large Nullabor Desert - five days, stopping in motels at night to the West Coast (Perth). I knitted 6 shawls each way! Not a lot to see in a desert except kangaroos. As so many seem to be saying at the moment, carpe diem.
Wonderful memories, thanks knitlady999 et al.


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I carry my knitting or crocheting everywhere except church. 
I took grandson to McDonalds and while he played I worked 
on a wash/dish rag. Had two little girls (5 & 7) come sit and 
talk to me. What are you doing? Is that hard? What are you 
making? What else can you make? Can you make gloves? Can
you make us a hat? My husband is used to folks talking to 
me whether I am knitting or crocheting. 
30 plus years ago we went to see TORA TORA TORA at the
Air Force Museum nr Dayton, Ohio. I had my knitting and at
Intermission the man sitting next to me moved. When asked 
Why he was moving he said it was because he spent more time
Watching me knit during film than he was watching movie.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Fantastic,we need to keep up our craft,in the public eyeso it never dies out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree. I don't know how many times someone has said to me, "my mom used to do that, but I never learned". Of course that is the opportunity to ask if they would like to learn and/or invite them into your knitting/crocheting group.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

I work at a nursing home and always have my knitting and crocheting with me when I go to rooms for 1:1 visit, residents always asking what I am working on and ask in between visits hows my projects coming along, even the guys are interested in it, as it makes them remenisce about their mothers or grandmothers projects in the past. That is why i started our group Cro-knitters on Wednesday nights at the nursing home, to get residents involved in crocheting and knitting again. One resident is on her second hat on the knitting looms, entered one of her hats in the fair and it won a white third place ribbon. I go to the Senior Center on friday and saturday nights for the music and knitting is always with me, in fact started my cuff to cuff sweater this past saturday night and got 25 rows done on it. When guys ask me to dance they say sorry to interrupt my knitting but I say that is ok, i needed the break any way, lol. Told one guy could take my knitting on dance floor with us.
Candy


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I always have my knitting with me. Most of the time I don't have anyone say anything to me when I'm knitting, but other times I might get a few or many questions. It seems that the questions tend to come from someone who has tried knitting and thought it too hard or awkward. I use circular needles when knitting and those who have never seen them or tried them often want to know what they are about. I started to carry a worsted weight stocking stitch swatch project on a set of size 9 and when people ask I will allow them to try it on my swatch if they want. I don't get many takers, but at least I offered.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> There used to be a nice little yarn shop on the main street of our small town. On Thursday nights in the summer, when there was a street market, we used to take our chairs and knit on the sidewalk in front of the shop. Loads of people would ask about what we were knitting, etc. One night one of the ladies brought a spinning wheel and was spinning yarn. You wouldn't believe the number of men who were interested in that!


A few years ago we went on a little mini-road-trip (no, the roads weren't mini, nor were we  ), but the trip was only several days. Of course my knitting friend and I wanted to stop at all the yarn shops and our husbands didn't have much choice but to go with us. One shop had spinning wheels, and it was absolutely amazing how interested the men were with those! I'm surprised they didn't buy one! :lol:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

mavisb said:


> One night coming home on the train I always sit in a small carriage, which is the smallest part of the carriage. A lady sat across to my right one row away facing me and my friend Hazel was behind me. The three of us were knitting and we were all talking.
> 
> Another night in the same part of the carriage there were eight of us talking about knitting and only two of us crocheting and knitting, we all spoke together about both subjects and I think we drove the men nuts.


Good on you....the men drive us nuts with their cricket, rugby and football...bout time we got our own back


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I have also knit in public. Mostly at meetings and a few times at church. Once in a while I would get rude stares and comments but mostly from men. The women usually think it is great that a man knits. I used to get a lot of stares when I would go into a yarn shop as if a man was not allowed to be there.
I think that if people would look up the history of knitting they would find that it was a male dominated vocation. Not until the industrail age did it become more of a female pasttime.
Bruce


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Knitlady999 said:


> Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> Knitlady999


I also paint and when I, along with artist friends, paint outdoors we always draw an audience. I do bring small crochet projects with me to doctor waiting rooms and will often get comments from others. It's all positive and a great way to get to converse with strangers.


----------



## grandmother15 (Nov 29, 2011)

When I was younger I did knit at meetings...I was told that was not proper by some folks, even tho they could read a newspaper at a meeting, which I thought was more rude to the speakers. I cannot sit to watch tv, a movie or a ball game without doing something with my hands. I love to knit...my husband does most of the driving now and I knit...love it.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Being a male knitter and spinner I would consider it a real treat to have sat beside that spinner and to carry it on week after week but it's a little more than a mere cut lunch away for me to attend......sorry, but keep it up if at all possible.
From little things, big things grow!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

This July, I attended Knit and Stitch night at Dodger Stadium with knitting friends. Our section was filled with other knitters. Good time had by all.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rkr said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!! I always get questions & comments. Ppl are always interested and complimentary. Keep it up!
> ...


Oh Jessica Jean, I can relate to that. I confess to enjoying baseball games on TV but only if I have knitting needles or a crochet hook in my hands and a good project going. A double play or bases loaded homerun are exciting but how many can there be in one game.


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I take my granddaughter to swim class on Saturday mornings and there are several women there who knit for the 45 minutes of the class. That is where I learned about the Ravelry web site!.


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I take my granddaughter to swim class on Saturday mornings and there are several women there who knit for the 45 minutes of the class. That is where I learned about the Ravelry web site!.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

It's nice to knit in public (mostly doctor appts. because DH has them frequently. Doctors, nurses and people waiting very often make comments. Some just watch I guess because they're too shy to say anything. All comments are positive, and many wish they knew how or had the time.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

brucew said:


> I have also knit in public. Mostly at meetings and a few times at church. Once in a while I would get rude stares and comments but mostly from men. The women usually think it is great that a man knits. I used to get a lot of stares when I would go into a yarn shop as if a man was not allowed to be there.
> I think that if people would look up the history of knitting they would find that it was a male dominated vocation. Not until the industrail age did it become more of a female pasttime.
> Bruce


From what I understand, this was an apprenticed position that took years to do properly. Men knit the metal chain mail garments that the knights wore while fighting.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

martyr said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > rkr said:
> ...


Just last Monday evening there was a Stitch and Pitch event at our minor league ball park. There were many knitters there working away. The lady who was sitting in front of me kept asking what everyone was knitting. It was great fun. Hope they do it again next year. I also took my knitting to regattas when my kids were rowing. All day event with the hurry up and wait, type of day. This encouraged other knitter to bring their projects. Did a little teaching at the same time, plus figure out problems.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit in public all the time--wherever I know I will have time to sit and wait, etc. I have met the nicest people that way.  Other knitters come up to chat, people who don't knit ask about the yarn and what I am making, they tell me about their family members who knit, or say they used to knit or crochet and maybe they will start again after we talk. It's a lovely way to spend some time both accomplishing something and meeting new folks.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

I belong to a Mississauga knitting, and crochet club, called Chicks with Sticks. We meet every Thursday evening in a very busy coffee shop. In the middle of the shop in front of everybody we knit. We also get a lot of questions and stares but it's hilarious. And who knows we might get new members this way.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I, being a casual rather than avid knitter have never knit in public. I think it would be ok at a park, on a bus or plane, but I would never knit at an event where I was supposed to be paying attention. I don't object others doing it, just me. But I also never cook or empty the dishwasher while on the phone. I think it's rude. Sorry! It's just me, I guess.


----------



## magicgal (Mar 28, 2012)

Knitlady999 said:


> Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> Knitlady999


I knit all the time when I'm out bus, train, Dr's or even on a night out with friends.
My local knitting group meet in a cafe in a National Trust Park and if it's sunny or warm we knit outside. We have a sign up to say who we are and what we do.
We met some fellow knitters on holiday and they invited us to their group if we were in that area.
A lot of people stop and chat and it encourages them to talk about themselves or their crafts.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

which park?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's even more fun to knit in public with dpns. I've seen women stop and gape at my knitting with them.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ginnybee1 said:


> I, being a casual rather than avid knitter have never knit in public. I think it would be ok at a park, on a bus or plane, but I would never knit at an event where I was supposed to be paying attention. I don't object others doing it, just me. But I also never cook or empty the dishwasher while on the phone. I think it's rude. Sorry! It's just me, I guess.


I see your point, Ginnybee, but I'm incredibly grateful for speaker phones so I can get other things done while talking!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

past said:


> I always have my knitting with me. Most of the time I don't have anyone say anything to me when I'm knitting, but other times I might get a few or many questions. It seems that the questions tend to come from someone who has tried knitting and thought it too hard or awkward. I use circular needles when knitting and those who have never seen them or tried them often want to know what they are about. I started to carry a worsted weight stocking stitch swatch project on a set of size 9 and when people ask I will allow them to try it on my swatch if they want. I don't get many takers, but at least I offered.


I smiled when I read this.....I don't carry around an extra swatch, but as long as I am working on an easy project, or I have a life-line in.... I ALWAYS encourage onlookers to try out a few stitches.... I explain (if they are hesitant) that "I can always rip and rework the stitches....after all, I make PLENTY of mistakes that need ripping, so I 'm really good at that part!" LOL

I've gotten quite a few people interested by allowing them to try it out!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions. Other members seem offended that the public bothers them with questions or comments. I wonder why?
> jinx


I always take my knitting where ever I go...don't like wasting time just sitting, and always have several WIPS, so this helps me get my projects done! I never mind questions...people who don't do needle crafts are usually fascianted!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

There is always a sock in progress in a plastic bag in my purse and I knit on it whenever I have to wait. While sitting and waiting to see the doctor happily knitting away, an elderly man who was also waiting for his turn, came over and asked if he could sit by me and watch me knit. I told him to make himself comfortable. He told me seeing me knit reminded him of watching his mother when he was a child. He remembered sitting with his sister at her feet playing while she knitted on cold winter afternoons. A priceless experience brought to me by knitting.

We shared a lovely chat while I knitted and he remembered. Knitting in public offers me wonderful opportunities to meet and chat with great people.

I knit my socks on 3 or 4 dpn. People are just fascinated! I feel quite accomplished when they act like I'm a professional juggler or something! Really fun!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions. Other members seem offended that the public bothers them with questions or comments. I wonder why?
> jinx


Jinx, some people just take themselves way too seriously, don't they? I've never had anything even remotely unpleasant happen while knitting in public. It's such a nice way to meet nice people, and if they're not nice, well, you can just poke them with a needle! :lol:


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Love knitting in public! The most fun was when we lived/traveled in our RV full-time and I knit outside at our campsites a lot. We still have a little motorhome and will be taking a trip in 2 weeks. Got my knitting all planned. It was especially fun when I was knitting knockers, prothestic breasts for mastectomy patients. LOVED it when someone would ask what I was knitting. LOL! Definite a conversation starter!

Met a few girls on KP from our town and ever since we got together for KIP in June, we have been meeting at Panera to knit once a month.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic,we need to keep up our craft,in the public eye so it never dies out. The promoter of a fiber fest here in Northern Illinois - the Midwest Fiber and Folk Art Fest - has trademarked the phrase: Do It In Public®. She hosts monthly DIIPs in across the far north-east metro Chicago area, in bookshops, Whole Foods shops, shopping mall courtyards, libraries, anywhere that the public can see others enjoying their own hand crafts. 
Spinners, weavers, tatters, dry & wet felters, knitters, crocheters, Oya lace, bobbin lace makers... these are some of the ppl who have brought their work with them for the afternoon or evening and showed others that these are all 'alive and available for learning' through one outlet or another. 
It's a great way to chat with others who enjoy working with their hands to create wonderful things as well as sharing resources and spend a few pleasant hours. I'm really happy to hear that others, too, continue to do this, individually or in groups.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Fantastic, we need to keep up our craft, in the public eye so it never dies out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So true.

Bea


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> rkr said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!! I always get questions & comments. Ppl are always interested and complimentary. Keep it up!
> ...


My feelings exactly. I cannot see just sitting and watching without doing something w/your hands. 
I have a hard time reading the daily paper as I feel I'm wasting time. I usually try and read while I'm eating and I kill two birds w/one stone. Do others feel this way?


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jinx said:


> I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions.
> - and -
> Fantastic, we need to keep up our craft, in the public eye so it never dies out.


The promoter of a fiber fest here in Northern Illinois - the Midwest Fiber and Folk Art Fest - has trademarked the phrase: Do It In Public®. She hosts monthly DIIPs in across the far north-east metro Chicago area, in bookshops, Whole Foods shops, shopping mall courtyards, libraries, anywhere that the public can see others enjoying their own hand crafts. 
Spinners, weavers, tatters, dry & wet felters, knitters, crocheters, Oya lace, bobbin lace makers... these are some of the ppl who have brought their work with them for the afternoon or evening and showed others that these are all 'alive and available for learning' through one outlet or another. 
It's a great way to chat with others who enjoy working with their hands to create wonderful things as well as sharing resources and spend a few pleasant hours. I'm really happy to hear that others, too, continue to do this, individually or in groups.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

grandmother15 said:


> When I was younger I did knit at meetings...I was told that was not proper by some folks, even tho they could read a newspaper at a meeting, which I thought was more rude to the speakers. I cannot sit to watch tv, a movie or a ball game without doing something with my hands. I love to knit...my husband does most of the driving now and I knit...love it.


I am a ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder) person and take my knitting with me everywhere. Several years ago while in counseling after the death of my husband, the counselor suggested that I try taking my knitting to Bible Study or other meetings to see if knitting would help me focus on what was happening during the meeting and be less unsettled and restless.

It works for me. I always take my sock in progress and knit. When I show up for the first time with my knitting, I ask the group leader, speaker, and the others is the group if they would be offended if I knit. I feel it is polite to ask first. I have yet to find anyone who objects. For me, having something to do with my hands, does help me focus on speakers and helps me not fidget.

Those who are interested in my socks, always want to see how the project is progressing; the others, just don't pay any attention to me.

I don't knit in church service.


----------



## ValJal (May 14, 2012)

"I don't know you..... but I know I like you already!" is my comment to a stranger I see knitting in public. It is a common ground you share with a stranger. I find most knitters love talking about their current projects and their knitting experience.

I just need to curb my desire to pull the needles from their hands and start knitting their project myself, and then I usually kick myself for not bringing my own along as I look longingly at them knitting away wishing I had 2 sticks and a string of my own.

I have knit in movie theaters with light- up needles. I now own a pair of magnifier glasses that have little lights built in them for knitting in low light conditions. They are the best invention a compulsive knitter could ask for!

I forget the exact date I belive it is in June, but there is actually a "Knit in Public Day".


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I like knitting in public with the exception of seeing someone knitting during a church service. That does seem disrespectful somehow to me.
When I take my grandkids to the library, I often bring a sock to knit, because I love to let them spend as much time looking at books as they want.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

I find that I have switched most of my prjects to bamboo needles....because they make the least amount of "clicking" noises (which often drives my husband crazy...esp. if he is driving or watching TV)


----------



## ZaaZaa3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I knitted in court last week while waiting to be chosen for jury.I was like Madame Lafarge from Les Miserables at the beheadings. Must have scared the criminal-- he plea bargained!!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG! Jessica-Jean! Your comment about watching baseball knocked my socks off. I feel the same way. My husband and kids watch it on TV which is even worse, with the play-by-play blabber in the background. Hubby and daughter have had many happy times taking the Ferry over to the Mets Stadium. This Mom stayed home with the dog, finding it much more enjoyable.


----------



## rockrobrobin (Aug 13, 2012)

AMEN, SISTER!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

We live in Mexico and drive 50 minutes into Tlaquepaque to go to church. I use this ride time to knit. Yesterday, as a bus passed, some children looking out the windows started pointing at our car and talking to their moms about what I was doing. I just smiled and waved and got HUGE smiles back. Awesomeness!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

We have a wonderful grocery store in our area that does a lot of community programs. There is a large casual dining area and they have welcomed and embraced our knitting group which meets every Wednesday morning for about 3 hours. We have had a few people join just because they see us. And quite a few folks walk up and ask questions. So nice that they are open to having up to 15 or more women taking up space. Of course, we have been known to buy coffee and snackers, too.


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I have just joined a knitting group, and would you believe we knit in pubs/bar, it felt a bit strange at first but I got used to it after a while....some have a meal, but only have soft drinks because of driving home...apparently they have been doing this for about 3 years now so all the publicans know them
Pat


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I take my knitting/crochet everywhere I go. Although, my husband made me leave it at home when we went to the World Series last year. As much as I enjoyed the game, I sure did miss having even a little project to work on.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I carry my knitting everywhere and knit where ever I can. I get such positive responses, questins, comments, etc. I have even had a few woman say that they used to knit and after seeing me knit, want to start up again!


----------



## wolf_creak (Aug 6, 2011)

Once a month DH and I go to a seniors dance with a live band. I always take my knitting. It's not hard to tap my foot to the music and DH noticed that I also knit in time with the music.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was told that I was not allowed to bring knitting needles into jury duty


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

I am always knitting in public...once on a plane trip a little girl in the aisle across from me was so fascinated with it that my seat mate offered to trade places with her. She sat there and watched every movement. As it happened I was knitting mini Xmas stockings and gave her several... I got the biggest hug! Knitting in public is a great conversation starter.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

I always take my knitting or crocheting along with me when I go out to eat with my daughter. I can still sit a chat with her while be productive and it helps pass the time while we wait for our food. Sometimes people make comments or ask questions and sometimes not. If I am working on a quickie project and our waitress has an interest,and I am able to complete the project. I will leave it for the waitress as a gift. When I am doing craft shows, I am always working on something. It really lets the customers know that our items are handmade and many stop and ask questions.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

Knitlady999 said:


> Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> Knitlady999


I'm so pleased to read all these responses. I thought there was something wrong with me. So much of my time is spent using my hands that I find I can't keep my hands/fingers still. I need to be either playing piano, typing or knitting/crocheting.
I knit in the doctor's waiting room, on the train, on my lunch hour, in the airport. I've done knitting/crocheting on planes. If I'm watching TV and have nothing in my hands, my fingers are always moving. I honestly thought I had some kind of complusive disorder going on here :shock: Maybe my fingers think they are supposed to be moving all the time ? ? ?


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank god for living at this time, because so many truths are coming out. The World needs to know the real story about men knitting. Thanks for speading the knowledge Brucew.
Knitlady999


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, 
I think your "knitting in the park group", was a great idea.
It may even inspire someone to join your group or start knitting on their own. Hats off to you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mavisb said:


> One night coming home on the train I always sit in a small carriage, which is the smallest part of the carriage. A lady sat across to my right one row away facing me and my friend Hazel was behind me. The three of us were knitting and we were all talking.
> 
> Another night in the same part of the carriage there were eight of us talking about knitting and only two of us crocheting and knitting, we all spoke together about both subjects and I think we *drove the men nuts*.


That's not possible; they already are!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Once upon a time, a boss complained about me knitting during an obligatory meeting. Night shift had to attend a 10AM meeting! He did not complain about the guys dozing off; just about me keeping my mind alert, awake, and participating!! SO GLAD TO BE RETIRED!!!


----------



## JennyS (Aug 20, 2012)

Good on you. I'm trying to pluck up courage to do the same.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> It's even more fun to *knit in public with dpns*. I've seen women stop and gape at my knitting with them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> seamer45 said:
> 
> 
> > It's even more fun to *knit in public with dpns*. I've seen women stop and gape at my knitting with them.
> ...


AB.SO.LUTE.LY.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

It is great to hear about all the places you have been knitting. Our Gold Coast knitters meet once a month at a coffee shop in the centre of our mall. It is great to have a knit and chat and we help eachother with new ideas etc. I take my knitting with me to most places and it is amazing how people are often drawn to you to find out what you are making. They just love to sit and watch a work in progress grow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pemstags said:


> I have just joined a knitting group, and would you believe we knit in pubs/bar, it felt a bit strange at first but I got used to it after a while....some have a meal, but only have soft drinks because of driving home...apparently they have been doing this for about 3 years now so all the publicans know them
> Pat


Are your pubs/bars well lit? I was briefly in a local group with a floating meeting point. Once it was in a bar; the low lighting conditions put an end to me being a part of their group! They're all about half my age, so I guess knitting on fine needles and dark yarn in near darkness is something they're still able to do. I can't.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

grandmother15 said:


> When I was younger I did knit at meetings...I was told that was not proper by some folks, even tho they could read a newspaper at a meeting, which I thought was more rude to the speakers. I cannot sit to watch tv, a movie or a ball game without doing something with my hands. I love to knit...my husband does most of the driving now and I knit...love it.


At least knitting you can concentrate a lot more to what is being said whereas reading a newspaper most of the concentration would be in what they person was reading. I also think that is rude. Knitting is never seen as a rude gesture - more a productve and proactive one.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Knitlady999 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> ...


 What a lovely positive community feeling support kind of a response from the cafe owner. may his business flourish! Joan 8060


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I taught my daughter how to do an I-cord while waiting at the doctor's office. Everyone around seemed to find this interesting and several shared their knitting experiences. What fun!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

How fun is that???
It keeps interest in knitting alive and well.

Good for you!!!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i knit prayer shawls in church....with my pastor's blessing! he actually distributes most of them!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I say good for you...Your pastor is a wise man..

Our pastor at our old church told all the ladies from the pulpit..He was happy to see us knitters/ crocheters...as it was better than NOT coming to church at all...

He knew we were knitting prayer shawls, hats, mittens and scarves for the needy etc...and commended our work and devotion...



jleighton said:


> i knit prayer shawls in church....with my pastor's blessing! he actually distributes most of them!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

nanap said:


> Knitlady999 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday a few of us decided to sit in a local park, after our knit/crochet group meeting. I was pleased when our activities (spining, knitting, and crocheting) got attention and questions from locals and tourist.
> ...


Your fingers ARE supposed to be moving all the time! :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

lol



bellestarr12 said:


> nanap said:
> 
> 
> > Knitlady999 said:
> ...


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

Myknitting goes everywhere I go except Sunday to church. When i'am sitting i'am knitting. olso get some stares and questions.

Binky


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Your fingers ARE supposed to be moving all the time! :lol:


Keeps 'em nimble! ;-)


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

we have a knit/crochet group that used to meet in Starbucks once a week People actually got used to seeing us there. Fun.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

jinx said:


> I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions. Other members seem offended that the public bothers them with questions or comments. I wonder why?
> jinx


 I have to wonder how genuine their being offended is. If they don't want to risk public comment, why do it in public?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions. Other members seem offended that the public bothers them with questions or comments. I wonder why?
> ...


Excellent question!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

elissa57 said:


> I was told that I was not allowed to bring knitting needles into jury duty


Absolutely! One cannot do anything in the actual courtroom, not even have something to read, but while waiting in the general waiting rooms while waiting for one's 'group number' to be called, that's the time.

I'm curious about the light-up knitting needles and am about to Google® them; unless one were to sit off by ones' self in a corner seat in the very top row (at the movies), I can't see how they wouldn't bother your neighbors around you (or be requested not to be used, much like the texting messages shown on the screens.) The ppl sitting next to you might not appreciate the continuous movements of the lit implements out of the corner of their eyes while watching the film in the darkened theater.... just saying.....
Much as I enjoy knitting myself, the 'flashes and floaters' I already have in my own eyes are troublesome enough! I think I'd only use these privately at night on a car trip or out on my own porches.


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

Several of us Knit in Public at our Paneras. We have even given baby hats to some on the wait staff as they see we are making Newborn Baby Hats. He was going to his sister's shower and had no gift to take. We gave him one that had been finished and he was a happy camper. 
It's fun to KIP.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

My knitting group gets together at various places .. both private homes and cafes, etc. I love to sit out in the sun and knit and I often will bring my knitting to work and knit on my lunch hour.


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

I take my knitting everywhere. I do get lookers and questions.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Really enjoying this thread and all the varied responses! Keep up your " Do it in Public" knitting and crocheting! :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope....I was told (by the security guard) that I was not allowed to enter the building with my needles. I needed to either put them back into my car, or allow them to wait for me at the security desk  I was not a happy camper!!!



rkr said:


> elissa57 said:
> 
> 
> > I was told that I was not allowed to bring knitting needles into jury duty
> ...


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

elissa57 said:


> I was told that I was not allowed to bring knitting needles into jury duty


I'm assuming you mean in the Jury Room. I don't think anyone would expect to be allowed to knit in the Court Room.
I knit in the Jury Room recently but maybe the regulations differ from state to state.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

yup.... I was not allowed to go past the security check in the front of the building.  Oh well....I had my Nook....gave me time to read through my knitting mags LOL


----------



## pattern piggie (Aug 4, 2012)

I do not have lighted knitting needles, but I do have the lighted crochet hooks. I crochet with them exclusively. When we were on a road trip, my hook broke. My husband, knowing I would not be a happy camper if I couldn't stitch, pulled off of the interstate at the closest Hobby Lobby to purchase new hooks. I have since purchased extra hooks so I'll never be in that position again. I do not crochet with the hooks lit, but they are so much lighter in weight & slide through the yarn much easier. With carpal tunnel surgery on both hands under my belt, I'm not anxious to need the surgery again. The lighter weight hooks/plastic needles really help. Although i have to say , sometimes the light comes in handy with darker yarns.


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

elissa57 said:


> yup.... I was not allowed to go past the security check in the front of the building.  Oh well....I had my Nook....gave me time to read through my knitting mags LOL


I had to go thru security, too, but after he was told I was heading for Jury Duty, he told me to go ahead. He barely looked at anything I had with me. Seemed totally uninterested.
Scary or what ? ? ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nanap said:


> I had to go thru security, too, but after he was told I was heading for Jury Duty, he told me to go ahead. He barely looked at anything I had with me. Seemed totally uninterested.
> Scary or what ? ? ?


Yup!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I love to knit in public it always seem to draw questions like is that knit or crochet or I tried that years ago but just could not get it.


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

I was in surgery the day our Knit Guild was to have a KNit-in-Public day. After surgery that evening, I pulled out my knitting and had two nurses ask about it. They were impressed that I was alert enough to be knitting on a pair of socks on size 1.5 needles. It was a hoot and I didn't miss out on anything but socializing with my Guild that day.
Needless to say my surgery went very well for major surgery.


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

I am with you Hilary. Inane chatting bothers me too, as I also am an introvert....until you start talking about knitting, crocheting or yarn; then I could be Oprah, Ellen and Kelly Ripa wrapped in to one..Haha. I love to talk knitting!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I was at the hospital with my mum waiting for us to be called in to the Dentist and I was knitting on circs (straight knitting) and this lady sitting the other side of mum started asking questions about knitting in a circle on circs but we both said no you can knit a normal cardigan on circs, so I had to show her. She told us that she was going to find a wool shop and buy circs, I told her about a couple of LYS within the sydney, Penrith area. I hope she went to find out.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Yes i knit in public,i quite enjoy it as you get to meet different people as someone always likes to stop and talk.


I take a blind friend to his Dr's appts (most are in a hospital) and always bring my knittng. Someone, even young men, always comes to see what I'm doing and I have met the nicest ppl. Great way to have pleasant conversations with strangers who become "friends" and I get a lot of knitting done at the same time. Sometimes tho, if the pattern is a complicated design, I usually end up making a mistake and end up having to frog, but meeting new ppl and showing off my knitting is worth it.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

I knit in big meetings because if I am not knitting I fall asleep. The Secretary of our Department allows us to do this. I cannot sit idle and listen to someone talk, even my very dear friends, as I just fall asleep. So it is better for me to knit and listen rather than fall asleep and hear nothing. At first I felt uncomfortable but now it doesn't bother me.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Jintzie said:


> I knit in big meetings because if I am not knitting I fall asleep. The Secretary of our Department allows us to do this. I cannot sit idle and listen to someone talk, even my very dear friends, as I just fall asleep. So it is better for me to knit and listen rather than fall asleep and hear nothing. At first I felt uncomfortable but now it doesn't bother me.


I knit in front of tv for the very same reason.


----------



## Island Knitter (Aug 14, 2012)

Jintzie said:


> I knit in big meetings because if I am not knitting I fall asleep. The Secretary of our Department allows us to do this. I cannot sit idle and listen to someone talk, even my very dear friends, as I just fall asleep. So it is better for me to knit and listen rather than fall asleep and hear nothing. At first I felt uncomfortable but now it doesn't bother me.


I found I paid attention much better when I was either knitting or doing counted cross stitch. It was off-putting for some people, but they were always surprised when I could ask very pertinent questions! LOL


----------



## lovetoknitandcrochet (Aug 4, 2011)

I always knit in public....take my knitting to the doctors office (there's always a wait), dentist office, hair salon, etc. I've gotten interesting comments and even a few new patterns from fellow knitters. It's fun and an easy thing to do while waiting (better than reading another gossip magazine)!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

laskalady said:


> I am with you Hilary. Inane chatting bothers me too, as I also am an introvert....until you start talking about knitting, crocheting or yarn; then I could be Oprah, Ellen and Kelly Ripa wrapped in to one..Haha. I love to talk knitting!!


This is not about knitting, but my hubby and I just got back from a 50th anniversary trip to Alaska. I just had to say that I think you live in paradise!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Jintzie I wished I could take my knitting to our meetings as now I am not taking the minutes I fall asleep. I only hope I never snore.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

Ask your boss if you can knit in meetings to help you stay awake. I just cannot sit idle because I fall asleep. I am now having a problem in Church which I never did before. But I just cannot bring myself to knit during Church on Sundays.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I just read thru all the messages. What great conversations. I have never seen anyone knitting or crocheting here in public. If I were to ever see someone doing either, I would definitely have to talk to them.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Debbie0406 said:


> I just read thru all the messages. What great conversations. I have never seen anyone knitting or crocheting here in public. If I were to ever see someone doing either, I would definitely have to talk to them.


Better still - join them.


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> Debbie0406 said:
> 
> 
> > I just read thru all the messages. What great conversations. I have never seen anyone knitting or crocheting here in public. If I were to ever see someone doing either, I would definitely have to talk to them.
> ...


That would definitely be fun. Even before I retired I never saw anyone at work knitting or crocheting. If I were to see someone knitting I would have lots of questions for them.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

jinx said:


> I love to see others knitting in public or to knit in public myself. I also like it when the public makes comments or asks questions. Other members seem offended that the public bothers them with questions or comments. I wonder why?
> jinx


Some people prefer to be left alone. It doesn't mean they're bad or "take themselves way too seriously", as someone posted, it's just how they are.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always knit in Public as well as sometimes when I take a teabreak if I haven't a book to read, I take my knitting with me and do it in the Tearoom and there are a lot of women who do knit. Train travel for me is wonderful as I get a lot of acquaintances by doing my knitting, we just drive the men nuts because all we knitters/crocheter's sit and chat.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a friend who always washes the dishes while we talk on the phone, and I resent it.. I feel she isn't interested in our conversation. Just my thoughts.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

k1p2sox said:


> I have a friend who always washes the dishes while we talk on the phone, and I resent it.. I feel she isn't interested in our conversation. Just my thoughts.


 That's exactly how I feel. Also when someone calls during their lunch break and eats while talking. Yuck!!! I hate it.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

k1p2sox said:


> I have a friend who always washes the dishes while we talk on the phone, and I resent it.. I feel she isn't interested in our conversation. Just my thoughts.


Maybe she is so busy that's the only time she gets to catch up with her friends. I'd welcome any contact with my friends. I don't agree with talking on the phone while eating but I often talk with my friends while I'm doing stuff - even while I'm knitting.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

We took the train trip across Canada last November and there were several knitters on board. It was a great way to chat with folks. I very often take my knitting or crochet when I have a long wait ... like waiting for an oil change and it is amazing how people will talk to you.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > I quit smoking six months ago. I wanted to replace the habit of going outside and burning one with something positive. I now bring my knitting and crochet to work and work on it at break time. I also do this while commuting to and from work on the bus. It's a 45 minute commute coming home. I redeem this otherwise wasted time on something positive. I've made quite a few hats for the kids at my local elementary school for the winter. I get a lot done. This would really work well for Christmas knitting. And I do simple projects that I can just tuck in my purse.
> ...


Did you finish the afghan? I can pay better attention to a speaker if I'm knitting, and for many years I took my knitting to the staff meetings, my supervisors knew that I concentrated on the meeting subject much better. Did a lot of knitting when I was at meetings, games, etc.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

The one thing I cannot stand is while you are being served and the assistants are either talking to a fellow worker whilst serving me. Also I put petrol (Gas) in my car and when I went to pay, the woman serving me was talking on the phone, so I asked if she could put the phone down whilst serving customers and she said it was a business call, I told her I didn't care and she lacked manners and I would report her to her manager. She quickly handed me over to another assistant and I overheard her conversation and it was a personal call. Here in Australia some shops have notices that say to the effect, "I will be happy to serve you when you have finished your phone call", I totally agree. When I am being served and my mobile rings, I tell who is calling me to either hold on or I will call them back as I am being served. I expect full attention when being served and I expect to give my full attention to the customer service girl.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

you


mavisb said:


> The one thing I cannot stand is while you are being served and the assistants are either talking to a fellow worker whilst serving me. Also I put petrol (Gas) in my car and when I went to pay, the woman serving me was talking on the phone, so I asked if she could put the phone down whilst serving customers and she said it was a business call, I told her I didn't care and she lacked manners and I would report her to her manager. She quickly handed me over to another assistant and I overheard her conversation and it was a personal call. Here in Australia some shops have notices that say to the effect, "I will be happy to serve you when you have finished your phone call", I totally agree. When I am being served and my mobile rings, I tell who is calling me to either hold on or I will call them back as I am being served. I expect full attention when being served and I expect to give my full attention to the customer service girl.


You have made my statements exactly. I don't care if it's a business call, if I am being waited on and the ph. rings I expect the clerk to put them on hold until they finish with me. I make the attempt to coe to the store and I should come first before the person is sitting home trying to get information so they don't have to make the attempt to get out and go themselves.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's RUDE behavior. But, people and businesses are quite receptive to knitting in public, as long as they are asked about it inadvance.
Knitlady999




mavisb said:


> The one thing I cannot stand is while you are being served and the assistants are either talking to a fellow worker whilst serving me. Also I put petrol (Gas) in my car and when I went to pay, the woman serving me was talking on the phone, so I asked if she could put the phone down whilst serving customers and she said it was a business call, I told her I didn't care and she lacked manners and I would report her to her manager. She quickly handed me over to another assistant and I overheard her conversation and it was a personal call. Here in Australia some shops have notices that say to the effect, "I will be happy to serve you when you have finished your phone call", I totally agree. When I am being served and my mobile rings, I tell who is calling me to either hold on or I will call them back as I am being served. I expect full attention when being served and I expect to give my full attention to the customer service girl.


----------



## mboothey (Aug 18, 2012)

A local yarn shop organizes this in our town a couple of times in the summer. It is fun.


----------



## hrh-56 (Jun 16, 2018)

where and when do you meet ? I would love to join !!


----------

